# الاقسام التقنية والطبية والاستشارات > المنتدي الطبي >  >  لماذا نجوع في الشتاء ؟

## هشام احمدموسى

*
في تقرير طبي حول زيادة الوزن في فصل الشتاء   نشرته إحدى المجلات الطبية ذكر فيه أنه في فصل  الشتاء  يزداد احتياج الجسم للسعرات الحرارية لأن الجسم يزيد في حرق السعرات لذلك نشعر بالجوع في فصل  الشتاء    البارد أكثر من أي فصل آخر، فلا تستغرب عزيزي القارئ بزيادة الشهية  للطعام مما يؤدي إلى زيادة في الوزن وزيادة في بناء الأنسجة الدهنية  وبالتالي زيادة السمنة. 

و هناك العديد من الأغذية تحتوي* على نسبة كبيرة من السعرات الحرارية*  يتناولها الإنسان لذلك* ينصح أخصائيو الأغذية بوضع برنامج* غذائي* منخفض  في* السعرات الحرارية والابتعاد عن الأغذية التي* تحتوي* على سعرات عالية،*  ومن الملاحظ في* هذا الفصل أن الإنسان* يقضي* ساعات طويلة داخل المنزل  لكون الجو* يكون باردا في* الخارج مما* يؤدي* إلى الحد من أي* نشاط بدني*  وأي* حركة تحرق الدهون لذلك* ينصح بعدم إغفال الرياضة والحركة والنشاط حتى  ولو كانت داخلية فالرياضة مهمة جدا لحرق الدهون الزائدة*. 

وفي* حالة الجوع* ينصح بعدم تأجيل الطعام لفترات طويلة بل* يجب إدخال أغذية  صحية عالية بالفيتامينات مثل الخضار* ''شوربة*'' أو سلطات مع كمية جيدة من  البروتين مثل الدجاج،* اللحم،* السمك،* فالجسم* يحتاج كمية جيدة من  البروتين للحد من زيادة الوزن الناتج من زيادة استهلاك الكربوهيدرات*. 
الموضوع الأصلى من هنا: منتديات عالم المرأة 

و* يلاحظ في* فصل  الشتاء    أن الرغبة في* استهلاك السوائل تقل خصوصا الماء ويعتقد بعض الناس انه ما  دام الجسم لا* يطلب السوائل أو الماء فليس هناك حاجة لشرب الماء وهذا  الاعتقاد خطأ،* فنحن نحتاج إلى سوائل لذلك* ينصح بشرب السوائل وخاصة الماء  باستمرار*. 

و* يجب عدم إغفال الخضار والفواكه والحرص على توفرها لأنها مصدر جيد للماء  وللألياف الغذائية والفيتامينات وهي "مطلوبة لحرق الدهون والحد من السمنة" 
*

----------


## محمد حسن حامد

*مشكور ياحبه
                        	*

----------


## الغسينابي

*تسلم يارائع ويديك العافية ويعافينا
                        	*

----------

